# Salisbury Fertility Clinic



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, 


Although we are not planning to start egg share just yet, after our remaining Clomid cycles, we are seriously considering it as our next step.

I have been researching clinics/hospitals and Salisbury Fertility Clinic has good success rates and is close to us.

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this clinic, if so please share good and bad opinions of it.

Thanks 

Gem x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello there I am having treatment at Salisbury. I have found them okay. If ever I am not happy with the service I just let them know. Sometimes you have to keep on just to get appointments. But most of the staff are fantastic especially Jill the councillior. Feel free to send me a message anytime. I do not know anybody else having treatment there.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi I am not having TX in Salisbury but I come from there and Family are ther so thought I would just say hello and good luck from an Old Salisbury Girl

nico


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,


Star-Thanks hun. Will msg you.

Nico-Hi, thanks for the msg. We are in Andover, so Salisbury is close.

xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi. 

I'm in the process of being matched for egg share at Salisbury. So far the staff and service is good. It is dragging a bit though trying to find a match for me. Mr Fountain has been very good. My dh thought that he couldn't be the biological father, but Mr F had faith and did an op on my dh and found some swimmers. So it's all good on that front!

Oh, by the way, we live in Chippenham.

Good luck with all your tx.

Mouse x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes I loved Mr fountain he has been fab the whole time we have been seeing him. He really gives you hope... Hopefully the match will not take long. I'm sure it wont. Good luck xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Mouse!
We're in process of egg share at the Lister, but if it fails we'll be left with no more frozen sperm. Can you tell me how much the sperm aspiration cost in Salisbury, please? Just in case we have to do it again...
Miranda
xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Miranda,

Sorry i couldn't tell you how much the aspiration costs as we had it done on the nhs. We couldn't afford to have it done privately. The 6 months was worth waiting for as they found sperm we thought weren't there. We just pay for the freezing of sperm which £160 for the first year.

Good luck with your tx

Love Mouse x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah, I wish we could have help from the NHS. But my DH has two children from his first marriage, so sod me!

There were very few swimmers in what they took out of him - my parents paid for that, but I can't expect them to do it again. Hopefully they'll survive freezing and be plucky enough to keep hold of their egg when they get injected in.

Thanks for the baby dust! Here's some for you...


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah Miranda, my dh has 2 children from a previous marriage too. But, i've just remembered, DOH! The nhs doesn't fund that kind of op any more at salisbury. Oh poo, sorry to get your hopes up!    Never mind.

Love Mouse x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's ok - it's west Dorset health authority that holds the purse strings in any case, and they've said no.

I have considered writing to my MP but...sigh...I can't be bothered at the minute. Feel like poo as my tx has been cancelled today - didn't produce enough eggs.

Has your recipient gone barking mad? Why is she not responding? You'd think she'd be back at them like a shot! Still, maybe something's happened.

You should tell them - I'm 5' 8" and my mum's only 5' 1" - and my stepchildren tower over their dad!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

gems23 said:


> We are in Andover, so Salisbury is close.


Hi gems...

just read this and although I've not had treatment at Salisbury, I too lived there for a few months (I'm a London girl really) and my parents lived there for a while, as well as Whitchurch which isn't far from Andover....they live in New Zealand now so slightly further a field !!

I didn't realise that Salisbury Fertility clinic had such good stats !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Natasha-*Yeah, Salisbury is pretty good and really nice, i have been exchanging emails with them and they are always really friendly unlike another clinic i was emailing, she was horrible and rude, not what we need, . Although it did take her a while to respond to the email, but at least she was nice.

xx


----------

